# first cycle



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

i have recently just had my first cycle of clomid ( from day 2-6 of period from 4th - 8th oct ), had my scan on the 12th and was told i had 2 follicle, one larger than than the other. not sure on what size they were but i think she may have said the larger on was about 12mm i think but not to sure  
i am taking folic acid and after intercourse i am laying with some pillows under my bum and staying there for at least 30 mins

we have been told to have intercourse every other day which we have been doing, i just have a few questions i was hoping someone could answer me.

1. How likely is it i can fall first time?
2. Is there any ways i can help the conception?
3. How soon should i do a pregnancy test?
4. They predicted i would ovulate on the 14th oct which was yesterday ( we did have intercourse ), but after reading up some things online it seems a bit wierd i would ovulate on day 14 of my cycle? is this about right?
my periods are quite irregular although recently they have been every 5-6 weeks.

if you have any other info or advice you can give me please do i am new to all this and am starting to realise i dont know as much as i think i thought i did about the process lol x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi princessclark;

It's difficult to answer question 1 and 2 without being medically trained. Suffice to say, to me it seems you are doing everything you can to ensure success. 
The earliest you can do a test with a reasonable degree of accuracy is 14 days after you ovulate or, the day your period is due. However the longer you leave it the more accurate the result will be. 
Clomid can alter your cycle - making it either longer or shorter than normal. Most women get their period exactly 14 days after ovulation so if you ovulated on the 14th then you should expect AF (if it hasn't worked) around the 28th but... don't fret if it doesn't come. Hopefully that will mean you are pg! 



C~x


----------



## Missy_Repper (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi
Iam also starting clomid i am takeing tablets to start me on a fake period as so irregular and then hopefully i can start next week.
I am going to use all your tips (like the pillow lol) 
Good Luck and lots of positive thinking.


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

Caz - thanks hun x not sure wen im due on or when i ovulate ( clinic said i would ovulate on the 14th which would have been day 12 of my cycle )  plan is to just keep BDing till i either get AF or it gets to 4 weeks since trying and do a test x shall keep the progress updated lol 

Missy_Repper - are you on norethisterone to bring on AF?


----------



## Missy_Repper (Aug 16, 2009)

hi 
no it begins with P its on my bag so i will look i have really bad head aches though and stomach craps so hopefully its doing something lol


----------



## kerrilou82 (Oct 19, 2009)

hi i started my first cycle of clomid today got first scan on 26th what will they do then any info would be great thank u xx


----------



## princessclark (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi kerrilou, what happens now is when you go for your scan on the 26th, they will use a wand like thing to do the scan, its a little thicker than a tampon and about 8 or so inches long. 
they insert it and have a poke around, and check for any follicle that have formed, then they measure the size and also check the thickness of your uterus to make sure that its thickening ok for any inpending pregnancy.

then they will send you back out to the waiting room and then call you in and tell you what they have found ( etc how many follicles formed and there size, they should also advise you on when you may ovulate and when and how often to BD ) 

My clinic never specified how long to keep BDing for, just how often to do it so i have decided to keep going till either AF turns up or i get a BFP.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vonnie80 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey

Ive just had my first scan today after taking clomid and was advised lots of tiny follies on 1 ovary and a growing follie on the other.  Due another scan on Friday so fingers x'd! 

Hope all goes well with you kerrilou!x


----------

